# Skinny/thin Ankles allow movement in boot



## soyosupers (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay so I have some boots that I bought last year (k2 new blacks) and my ankles have a TON of wiggle room. No heel lift, feet movement, or any probs like that. Just loose ankles.

So first of all is are my ankles suppose to have some wiggle room?

Does anyone have any solution or idea?

This occurs with any boot I try on and it reallly irritates me (this guy right here :dunno: thats how i feel right now). Please help me there is zero information I can find on the subject. Thankyou for any help or insight you can share.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

You need J Bar inserts for your heel. You can get them at any local snowboard shop. They work great and made a big difference for me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get some 1/8, 3/8 or 1/4" self adhesive foam sheet and cut-out some butterflies to put on the outside of the liners to wrap the ankle...see above boot faq sticky. I like my boots stiff to help prevent ankle twist/sprain.


----------

